# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  40 برنامج رائع

## حسان القضاة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذي مجموعه من البرامج الكامله والجديده والنادره
جمعتها لكم برنامج برنامج
كل برنامج تجد تحت رابط التحميل رابط اخر اما للسريال او الكيجين
يعني باذن الله جميع البرامج كامله والكامل وجه الله
نبدأ على بركة الله ,,
( 1 )
اسم البرنامج : FantasyDVD Player Platinum 9.57
الوظيفه : تشغيل افلام الدي في دي

للتحميل البرنامج فقط
2shared - download 
FantasyDVDPlatinum.zip
لتحميل الكيجين وجعل البرنامج كامل اضغط 
(هنا )
_________________________
( 2 )
إسم البرنامج : Extra DVD Copy v5.7 
الوظيفه : البرنامج الاحترافي في نسخ آفلام الدي في دي
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنا )

لتحميل الباتش وجعل البرنامج كامل ( اضغط 
هنا )
( 3 )
اسم البرنامج : FarStone VirtualDrive Pro v11.7 Multilingual 
وظيفة البرنامج : عمل قرص صلب وهمي
للتحميل البرنامج فقط
zSHARE - VirtualDrive-Pro11.7.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________
( 4 )

اسم البرنامج : VisionWorks Vision Backup Enterprise v10.15.4
للتحميل البرنامج فقط
zSHARE - isionWorks Vision Backup 
Enterprise v10.15.4.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

___________
( 5 )

اسم البرنامج : Final Uninstaller v1.6.3.118 
لحذف البرامج من جذورها
للتحميل البرنامج فقط
zSHARE - Final Uninstaller v1.6.3.118.zip

لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

______________
( 6 )
البرنامج
عباره عن ساعه جميله لجهازك

لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنـا )

لتحميل الكراك اضغط ( هنـا )

____________
( 7 )
أسم البرنامج : SlySoft Game Jackal Pro v3.1.1.0 Multilingual 
الوظيفه : هو ملك قتل الحماية لمحبي ألعاب الكمبيوتر .
للأشخاص الذين يعانون من أدخال أقراص الـ CD-ROM كل مرة 
يرغبون فيها بممارسة ألعابهم المفضلة - و هذا أمر مزعج 
Game Jackal Pro هو الحل لهذه المشكلة .
لتحميل البرنامج : 
zSHARE - lySoft Game Jackal Pro v3.1.1.0 
Multilingual.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________
( 8 )

اسم البرنامج : WinTools NET Ultimate v8.9.0.8900 
الوظيفه : لصيانة الكمبيوتر وتسريعة 
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنـا )

لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_________________
( 9 )

إسم البرنامج : WinAmp Pro v5.541.2189 
لتحميل البرنامج :
zSHARE - WinAmp Pro v5.541.2189 Incl 
Keymaker.zip
آخر نسخه من مشغل الفيديو الشهير
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_______________________
( 10 )
إسم البرنامج : Flash Player Pro v3.7 WinALL
مشغل فلاش
لتحميل البرنامج
zSHARE - Flash Player Pro v3.7 WinALL.zip

لتحميل الكراكـ اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________________
( 11 )

اسم البرنامج : WinZip Pro 12.0 Build 8252 
اخر نسخه من عملاق الضغط الشهير
للتحميل
zSHARE - WinZip Pro 12.0 Build 8252.zip

لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

___________________________
( 12 )
اسم البرنامج : GetRight 6.3
من اشهر برامج استكمال التحيل بعد انقطاع الانترنت

للتحميل
zSHARE - GetRight 6.3.zip
لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

_________________________
( 13 )

اسم البرنامج : Advanced Windows Care Pro v2.7.2.966
لصيانـة الوندوز
لتحميل البرنامج : 
zSHARE - Advanced Windows Care Pro 
v2.7.2.966.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

________________________
( 14 )

اسم البرنامج : Ashampoo ClipFisher v1.15
لتحميل المقاطع من المواقع الشهيره مثل اليوتيوب والميتا كافي
يمكنك التحميل من هذه المواقع وايضا يمكنك التحويل بين امتدادات الفيديو والتعديل على الفيديوهات وتشغيلها
يقوم البرنامج بتحميل الفيديوهات بامتداد الفلاش FLV
يمكنك تحويلها الى WMV
يمكنك تقطيع الفيديو
والمزيد من الخواص الرائعه
لتحميل البرنامج : 
zSHARE - Ashampoo ClipFisher v1.15.zip

لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_________________________
( 15 )

اسم البرنامج : UltimateDefrag 2008 v2.0.0.51 
برنامج UltimateDefrag 2008 Build 2.0.0.51 غاية في السرعة وسهولة الإستخدام وصغر في الحجم .. لإلغاء تجزئة ملفات الهارد ديسك ( القرص الصلب ) 
لتحميل البرنامج : 
zSHARE - UltimateDefrag 2008 
v2.0.0.51.zip
لتحميل الباتش اضغط ( هنـا )

_______________________
( 16 )

اسم البرنامج : Windows Live Mail Backup v2.6a 
قبل فرمتت الجهاز يجب عليك حفظ بعض الملفات المهمه , ان كان لديك العديد من الصور الشخصيه والايموشنز بالماسنجر يمكنك حفظها بهذا البرنامج واسترجاعها بعد الفرمته
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنـا )

لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_________________________
( 17 )

اسم البرنامج : Text to Speech Maker v1.6.7
هذا البرنامج يقرأ لك الملفات المكتوبة بالإنجليزي .. برنامج مهم
للتحميل 
zSHARE - Text to Speech Maker v1.6.7 
_NEW_.zip
لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

__________________________
( 18 )

اسم البرنامج : Boilsoft Video Joiner v5.01
لدمج مقاطع الفيديو
للتحميل
zSHARE - Boilsoft Video Joiner v5.01.zip

لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

____________________
( 19 )

اسم البرنامج : Messenger Detect 2.81
هذا البرنامج يحفظ لك جميع محادثاتك 
لتحميل البرنامج 
zSHARE - mdetect.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

__________________
( 20 )
اسم البرنامج : Handy Backup Professional 6.1.0.1698

برنامج Handy Backup برنامج رائع وسهل في عمل نسخ إحتياطي أوتوماتيكي لبيانات معينة في جهازك أيضا يمكنك عمل النسخ الإحتياطي على dvdأو cd أوFTp server أيضا بإمكان استخدام هذا 
مجلد البرنامج كملف مؤقت بين جهازين في الشبكة 
رابط التحميل 
zSHARE - Setup.rar
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________________
( 21 )

إسم البرنامج : AutoScreenRecorder Pro v3.0.323
يستخدم هذا البرنامج لحفظ أي شئ يعرض على الشاشة بإمتداد فيديو أو فلاش وأيضا يمكنك التحكم في دقة الفيديو المحفوظ 
ويدعم الحفظ الطويل وحفظ الصوتيات والكثير من المميزات 
zSHARE - setupautoscreenrecorder.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________________
( 22 )

إسم البرنامج : ESET Smart Security 3.0.672 Business Edition
آخر إصدار من برنامج الحمايه الشهير 
لتحميل البرنامج :
zSHARE - ESET Smart Security 3.0.672 
Business Edition 32-bit.zip
لتحميل الباتش اضغط ( هنـا )

________________________
( 23 )

تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 602x416 وحجمها 19KB.

إسم البرنامج : Fax Machine v4.33 
مع هذا البرنامج يمكنك إرسال رسالة فاكس 
طريقة إرسال الفاكس:
قم بوضع الورقة الي تريد إرسالها في جهاز scanner وقم بتشغل برنامج fax machine ومن ثم اضغط على star scan على حسب مرات الإرسال التي تريدها وقم بالضغط على send 
fax واكتب معلومات المستقبل للفاكس ومن ثم اضط على dial and send 
للتحميل البرنامج
zSHARE - FM Setup.rar
لتحميل الباتش اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________
( 24 )
إسم البرنامج : Mayoko v1.1.5

للبحث عن الملفات المرفوعة على الرابيد شير 
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنـا )

لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________________
( 25 )
إسم البرنامج : Trojan Remover v6.7.2 Build 2541

لإزالة التورجينات من جهازكـ
لتحميل البرنامج : 
zSHARE - Trojan Remover v6.7.2 Build 
2541.zip
لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

_________________
( 26 )
إسم البرنامج : AdsGone Spyware Blocker and Popup Killer 2008 7.1.0.1

واخيرا ، الحل للتصدي للكثيرمن المشاكل التخريبية اثناء تصفح الانترنت
مئات الالاف من الناس فى جميع انحاء العالم تعاني من النوافذ من المنبثقة وبرامج التجسس. يحمي متصفح الويب من متدخلي التجسس ، adware ، Popup وBanner advertising 
التي لا تزال تؤرق شبكة الانترنت. Adsgone يوفر اكثر سلاسة واكثر امانا ومتعة على شبكة الانترنت واثبت 
أنه الأكثر فعالية وملاءمة لمستخدمي برامج من هذا 
لتحميل البرنامج
zSHARE - AdsGone Spyware Blocker and Popup 
Killer 2008 7.1.0.1.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

______________________
( 27 )
إسم البرنامج : SuperSpeed RamDisk Plus 9.0.3.0 

افضل برنامج علي الاطلاق لانشاء اقراص وهمية تعمل علي الرام RAM مباشرة مما يعني سرعة عالية جدا في تحميل الملفات 
البرنامج ممتاز جدا خاصة عند التعامل مع اي برنامج يحتاج الي قرص صلب سريع 
مثل برامج مونتاج الفيديوهات 
لتحميل البرنامج :
zSHARE - SuperSpeed RamDisk Plus 
9.0.3.0.zip
لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

_____________
( 28 )
إسم البرنامج : OO Defrag Pro v11.0.3265

برنامج لإلغاء تجزئة القرص الصلب، سهل وسريع وآمن. يهيئ لك أداء سريع لجهازك.
يقوم البرنامج بتحسين أداء القرص الصلب بتجميع الملفات المجزئة
لتحميل
zSHARE - OO Defrag Pro v11.0.3265.zip

لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

______________________
( 29 )
إسم البرنامج : Advanced RAR Repair v.1.2

يٌستخدم هذا البرنامج لإصلاح الملفات المضغوطة winrar والمعطوبة يستخدم تقنيات عالية في فحص الملفات 
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنـا )

______________________
( 30 )
إسم البرنامج : Beyond Compare v3.0.3

اختصار الوقت في البحث داخل المجلدات حيث يقوم هذا البرنامج بعرض المجلدات بطريقة منظمة ليساعدك على حذف أو نقل أي ملف 
رابط البرنامج 
zSHARE - BCompareSetup_080828.zip
لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

________________
( 31 )
اسم البرنامج : Nikon Capture NX v2.1.0

البرنامج الذي نستعرضه الآن يعتبر ثورة جديدة في عالم المعالجة وتحسين الصور 
من الشركة الأم في عالم التصوير الفوتوغرافي NIKON
البرنامج جديد جداً
إن المميزات التي يحتوي عليها هذا البرنامج تجعل منه مساعدا شخصيا لاستعراض ومعالجة الصور الفوتوغراغية
فما يحتويه من خفة في الحجم وسهولة في التعامل تجعل منه خيار جيدا لأولئك الأشخاص الذين يجدون حساسية عند استخدام برنامج Photoshop 
ما إن تبدأ بتشغيل البرنامج إلا وتأتيك واجهة البرنامج الجميلة لتنبئك بأن خلفها أيقونات أنيقة وتصميم بديع في توزيع الأدوات ومربعات التأثيرات ..
لتحميل البرنامج :
zSHARE - Nikon Capture NX v2.1.0.zip
لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

___________________
( 32 )
إسم البرنامج : MP3 Resizer 1.8

لتصغير حجم الام بي ثري
لا يحتاج الى تثبيت ومجاني
لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنـا )

______________
( 33 )
إسم البرنامج : MathType 6.0c

هذا البرنامج يسهل عليك كتابة المعادلات الحسابية المعقدة والتي لايمكن كتابتها بواسطة برنامج word 
رابط التحميل 
zSHARE - Design Science MathType 6.0c.zip

لتحميل الكيجين اضغط ( هنـا )

________________________
( 34 )
إسم البرنامج : ZipRecover™ v3.10 build 0729

هذا البرنامج يعمل على إصلاح الملفات المضغوطة بالـwinzip 
رابط التحميل 
zSHARE - setup.zip
لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

________________________
( 35 )
إسم البرنامج : Alcohol 120% 1.9.7 Build 6022 

لنسخ الاسطوانات المحميه 
رابط التحميل
zSHARE - Alcohol 120_ 1.9.7 Build 
6022.zip
لتحميل الباتش اضغط ( هنـا )

____________________
( 36 )
إسم البرنامج : Opell DVD Ripper v2.2.10

لتحويل صيغة الفيديو الى صيغ كثيره منها :
* Convert dvd to ASF-Advanced Streaming Format.
* Convert dvd to AVI-Audio-Video Interleaved.
* Convert dvd to DivX Movie.
* Convert dvd to FLV-Flash Video Format.
* Convert dvd to MOV-QuickTime.
* Convert dvd to MP3-MPEG Layer-3 Audio.
* Convert dvd to MPEG-1 Movie.
* Convert dvd to MPEG-2 Movie.
* Convert dvd to SWF-SWF Format.
* Convert dvd to WAV-Waveform Audio.
* Convert dvd to WMV -Windows Media Video.
* Convert dvd to XviD Movie. 
للتحميل
zSHARE - Opell DVD Ripper v2.2.10.zip

لتحميل السريال اضغط ( هنـا )

______________
( 37 )
إسم البرنامج : Folder Lock v5.9.5

هذا البرنامج يقوم بقفل ملفاتك بباسورد أيضا عند البحث في الجهاز عن ملف معين ويكون داخل هذا المجلد فإنه لايظهر ضمن قائمة البحث 
zSHARE - Setup.zip
_______________
( 38 )
إسم البرنامج : Right Click Image Converter v2.2.0

برنامج رائع ويختصر الوقت في تغير صيغ الصور حيت تستطيع تغير صيغة أكثر من صورة دفع واحده 
رابط التحميل 
zSHARE - rcicsetup.zip
لتحميل الكـراك اضغط ( هنـا )

________________________
( 39 )
إسم البرنامج : Advanced PDF to HTML Convert v1.9.9.16

وظيفة هذا البرنامج تحويل الملفات التي بصيغة pdf إلى html حتى يمكن عرضها على شكل صفحات ويب ونسخ الصور 
رابط التحميل 
zSHARE - Setup.zip
لتحميل الكرراك اضغط ( هنـا )

______________________
( 40 )
آخر برنامج : Fast Write Version 2.0
برنامج لزخرفة الكتابة في المنتديات والدردشة والماسنجر

تم تصغير الصورة تلقائياً. مقاسات الصورة الأصلية 513x399 وحجمها 41KB.


لتحميل البرنامج اضغط ( هنـا )

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا جينيرال حسان ....يعطيك العافية :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النورس الحزين

مشكور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يعطيك العافيه يا حسان

----------


## MR.X

صديقي حسان مشكور جدا.

بالفعل برامج مميزة وموضوع يستحق التثبيت

----------


## زهره التوليب

شعل مرتب
يعطيك الف عافيه جناب المدير

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكور مديري  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## عُبادة

مشكور حسان
والشعل مرتب :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مشكور حسان
> والشعل مرتب


يا بييي الله يكبرك يارب :Bl (14):

----------


## عُبادة

> يا بييي الله يكبرك يارب


والله ما انت عارفة
اسع بس تيجي زهرة هي رح تعرف وتعدل ردي وردها

----------


## أم صالح 99

جزاك الله خير اخوي على هالبرنامج

----------


## دليلة

*سلمت يمناك مشكوررررررررر
تقبل مروري*

----------


## الخمايسة

شكر يا حسان

----------


## فاركو5

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## رعد العقول

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
مشكوووور جدا عالبرامج الحلوة جدااااااااااااا مشكوررررررررررررررررر :Bl (8):

----------


## كركيه

شكرااااااا

----------


## محمدمهيدات

رائع

----------


## رشا احمد

يسلموا كتير

----------


## modey22522

يسلمو برامج كتير حلوه

----------


## تيتو

يسلمووو الإيدين

----------


## سامر المزاري

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## سامر المزاري

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## سامر المزاري

شكرا لكم

----------


## سامر المزاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## سامر المزاري

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## marcoo3

i like that progrrmae collection

----------


## حــفيدة أم المؤمنين عائشة

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## shshshs

[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (18): 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## mabuzeid

اشكرك على هالبرنامج المميز

----------


## khalid_ibrahem

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hazim_jrf

شكر على الجهد الكبير

----------


## wail2

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد الاصبحي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## ahmad.y.t

بالفعل برامج مميزه الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الخطير

يسلمووووووو يعطيك الف عافيه  :36 1 11[1]:

----------


## Maram CS

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------

